# Media player options



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I have OSX and an iPad (which is generally full).
The computer also has parallels with a Windows VM... so that also opens up options.
Most (99%) of the library is CDs, or CDs which have already be imported into iTunes, so I can copy from the library manually.
And about 30%, or more, needs to be imported,

I want some media player to stream songs into the HU aux port, and I want SQ.
It is not like I can do it wireless as there is generally no cell coverage.
So it needs to play files.

The questions are:
1) What are the high SQ units?
2) What format should I be using (wav, AAC, etc)?
3) which have the best interfaces for searching etc.

Cost is not my main driver.
Thanks for any input.


----------

